# Turbo stutter



## JT460 (Aug 31, 2019)

Hey guys! I bought my 2015 Chevy Cruze diesel about 2 years ago now. Ever since I bought it I have been very randomly having a turbo stutter problem. It doesn’t matter if I’m 2 minutes into a drive or 2 hours into a drive. It seems to stutter under half throttle, if I get into it it clears up but doesn’t go away when back to half throttle. It also will sometimes go weeks without doing it, but it does seem to be getting worse with time. I also have zero codes coming up. Just reaching out to see if anyone has the same problem or some thoughts on what I may be dealing with. Thank you!


----------



## justin13703 (May 2, 2016)

I know this is an old post, but it’s probably just doing a regen. They tend to buck a little under partial throttle when they’re doing that.


----------



## JT460 (Aug 31, 2019)

Thanks for the reply I appreciate it. I found out the issue. My car had a 40hp fleece performance programmer on it that came with the car when I bought it. I finally did my downpipe, egr delete, and race tune. When I talked to the guys at OZ tuner I told them my issue, they said the 40hp tune that I had on my car created to much back pressure for my turbo in the stock egr set up. Ever sense the egr delete I have had zero issues. Thanks again!


----------

